# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  فرم شیشه ای و تصویر png

## mohmir2

میشه یه سورس بذارید که در اون یک فرم شیشه ای باشه و یک تصویر بدون قاب یعنی png

با تشکر

----------


## M.T.P

هردوش تا این تالار زیاده عبارت های Png و Transparent رو تو این تالار جستجو کن.

----------


## mohmir2

> هردوش تا این تالار زیاده عبارت های Png و Transparent رو تو این تالار جستجو کن.


فرم شیشه ای زیاده ولی فرمی که بشه تصویر PNG با aLPHA iMAGE cONTROL انداخت وجود نداره

----------


## AMIBCT

اين امكان وجود داره كه فرم به صورت نيمه شفاف در بياد
دو تا مشكل اينجا هست

اول اينكه بدون استفاده از Hack نمي‌تونيد از اشيا معمول استفاده كنيد
و فرم شما فقط حاوي يك عكس خواهد بود

و دوم اينكه نوشتن اين كد با VB خيلي مشكل مي‌شه
بهتره از VB مهاجرت كنيد
ديگه منقرض شده مثل دلفي !

----------


## محسن واژدی

> بهتره از VB مهاجرت كنيد
> ديگه منقرض شده مثل دلفي !


عزیز میبخشیدا
VB و Delphi را یکی پس از دیگری منقرض اعلام کردین پس دیگه ایشون به کجا _محاجرة_ کنند  :قلب:  (C و C++‎ هم از جمله زبان های نسبتا" مشکل هستند که کاربران برای یادگیری اینگونه زبان ها بایستی از یک زبان اصطلاحا" منقرض شده استفاده کنند دیگه) :لبخند: 
البته این زبان ها هنوز هم که هنوز است به عنوان یک زبان محبوب و بروز مورد استفاده قرار میگیرند

موفق باشید

----------


## mohmir2

یعنی هیچ راهی نداره

----------


## AMIBCT

راه كه داره

ولي همون طور كه گفتم پيچيده است و با چندين Hack پياده‌سازي مي‌شه

در مورد VB هم ديگه موافق يادگيري حتي براي تازه‌كارها نيستم
محيط‌هاي جديد مثل دات‌نت اينقدر ساده هستن كه يه كاربر تازه كار هم بتونه مستقيم از دات نت شروع كنه
حالا مي‌تونه بره سراغ VB.NET و بعد از پيشرفت اگه علاقه داشت به سمت ++C و Java مهاجرت كنه

----------


## returnx

کی گفته راهی نیست ، من قبلا این برنامه رو گذاشته بودم و دوباره میزارم...
من موندم چرا یک جستجو نمیکنین!؟
و دوست دارید برنامه رو آماده تحویلتون بدن!؟
فکر کنم این برای سومین باره که من این برنامه رو Upload میکنم...
من این برنامه رو به کمک OCX - Alpha Image تغییر دادم و درست کردم ، اگه دوست دارین کاملا Opensource هم باشه جناب مینیاتور یک بار برای دانلود گذاشته بود...
انقدر هم نگین با VB6 نمیشه...

----------


## AMIBCT

شما اصلا پست اول رو دیدید که چی نوشته؟

----------


## AMIBCT

این فایل رو بگیرید و شفافیت بخشی ببینید چیه...

در این حالت از اشیا ویندوز نمی‌شه استفاده کرد
این برنامه رو هم با FreeBASIC نوشتم
قابلیت تبدیل به VB رو داره ولی حل کردن اون مشکل نیاز به دانش و زمان زیادی داره

----------


## returnx

> میشه یه سورس بذارید که در اون یک فرم شیشه ای باشه و یک تصویر بدون قاب یعنی png





> شما اصلا پست اول رو دیدید که چی نوشته؟


پست اول چیزی غیر از برنامه ی من میگه!؟ (اگه میگه ، پس من متوجه نشدم، روشنم کنید)

الان من موندم شما کجای برنامتون شفافیت دیده میشه!؟
شما به عکس ضمیمه شده دقت کنید ببینید کدوم برنامه شفافیت داره!؟
trans1.jpg

----------


## returnx

شایدم منظورتون این باشه!؟
trans2.jpg

----------


## kuh_nur

دوستان عزیز بجای اینکه با همدیگه بحث کنید لطف کنید مشکل این دوست عزیز رو رفع کنید اینجوری خیلی بهتره 
در ضمن بحث مهاجرت از vb تقریبا تو کل تالار vb پیدا می شه و همهیشه هم بی نتیجه می مونه چون عده ای این زبان رو منسوخ شده می دونن و عده ای هم هنوز طرفدار این زبان هستن
که نظرات هر دو گروه کاملا محترمه
در رابطه با مشکل این دوست عزیز هم سورسی که جناب ms2222 گذاشتن کامله و بدون هیچ مشکلی کار می کنه

----------


## AMIBCT

دوست عزيز اون سورسي كه شما گذاشتيد، بدون استفاده از png و بدون استفاده از اون كامپوننت هم مي‌شد انجام داد

شفافيت در پنجره‌ي شما دو حالت داره
يك حالت مثلا ۵۰ درصد و يك حالت ۰ درصد

ولي برنامه‌اي كه من نوشتم از png استفاده مي‌كنه
و هر نقطه از پنجره مي‌تونه ۲۵۵ حالت مختلف از شفافيت داشته باشه
به سايه‌ها در حاشيه‌ي نوشته و نشان توجه كنيد !
براي اينكه بهتر متوجه تفاوت بشيد
برنامه‌ي من رو در مقابل يه تصوير يا پنجره‌ي سفيد نگاه كنيد

----------


## mohmir2

با تشکر از دوست عزیز جناب ms2222  با سورس خوبشون




> این فایل رو بگیرید و شفافیت بخشی ببینید چیه...
> 
> در این حالت از اشیا ویندوز نمی‌شه استفاده کرد
> این برنامه رو هم با FreeBASIC نوشتم
> قابلیت تبدیل به VB رو داره ولی حل کردن اون مشکل نیاز به دانش و زمان زیادی داره


ولی اگر می شد جناب AMIBCT  سورس تبدیل شده به vb یا طریقه تبدیلشو میگفتن خیلی خوب بود

با تشکر از همگی

----------


## returnx

> بدون استفاده از png و بدون استفاده از اون كامپوننت هم مي‌شد انجام داد


این بخاطر این بود که دوستمون گفتن عکس Png رو فرم لود شه...
من هنوز متوجه تفاوتی که شما میگید نشدم!؟
اگه میشه تفاوت رو روی یک عکس نشون بدید...
چون این چیزی که من میبینم همون عکس Png هست که کنار برنامه وجود داره بعد لود میشه...



> يك حالت مثلا ۵۰ درصد و يك حالت ۰ درصد


من سورس رو تغییر دادم اونموقع هم بین 0 تا 255 حالت بود منتها اول مقدار دهی میشد الان کاربر مقدار دهی میکنه... 



> و هر نقطه از پنجره مي‌تونه ۲۵۵ حالت مختلف از شفافيت داشته باشه


این سورس من نمیتونه ایجاد کنه باید قبلش عکس این قابلیت داشته باشه اما نکته اینجاست که من این در برنامه ی شما هنوز ندیدم (نمیگم نیستا،والا من هنوز ندیدیم)



> براي اينكه بهتر متوجه تفاوت بشيد
> برنامه‌ي من رو در مقابل يه تصوير يا پنجره‌ي سفيد نگاه كنيد


انجام شد:

trans3.jpgدر کل باید بگم این تاپیک یکی از پر بار ترین تاپیک های این ماه بود...

----------


## AMIBCT

ببينيد در همين تصوير كه شما از برنامه گرفتيد

سايه‌هاي اطراف نوشته و نشان
شفافيت‌هاي مختلفي دارن
يعني از ۰ درصد شروع مي‌شه تا ۲۵۵ و همه در كنار هم هستن

با اون كدي كه شما استفاده كرديد امكان همچين كاري وجود نداره
يعني نمي‌شه سه تا نقطه سه تا شفافيت متفاوت داشته باشن

يا بايد كلا شفاف باشه يعني ۰ باشه
يا بايد يه مقدار ديگه داشته باشه مثلا ۵۰ يا ۱۰۰ يا ۲۰۰
و هيچ وقت نمي‌تونيد در يه پنجره ۰ و ۵۰ و ۱۰۰ رو با هم داشته باشيد

همون طوري كه گفتم
استفاده از اشيا در اين شكل پنجره‌ها ممكن نيست
و اگه از اشيا استفاده كنيد، اونا ديده نمي‌شن

با توجه به اينكه ظاهرا شما در برنامه‌نويسي تازه‌كار هستيد
انجام Hackهاي لازم خيلي براتون مشكل خواهد بود و شايد اصلا نتونيد

بهتره از همين روش شفافيت دو حالتي استفاده كنيد كه زيبايي به برنامه‌ي شما مي‌ده
و پيچيدگي هم نداره

----------


## returnx

> سايه‌هاي اطراف نوشته و نشان
> شفافيت‌هاي مختلفي دارن
> يعني از ۰ درصد شروع مي‌شه تا ۲۵۵ و همه در كنار هم هستن


اگه میشه تفاوت مقادیر رو بیشتر کنید تا این تفاوت ها در نقاط مختلف حس بشه...(من خیلی تلاش کردم که این تفاوت ها رو ببینم اما هنوز اونچیزی که باید ببینم ندیدم)



> با توجه به اينكه ظاهرا شما در برنامه‌نويسي تازه‌كار هستيد
> انجام Hackهاي لازم خيلي براتون مشكل خواهد بود و شايد اصلا نتونيد


در مورد این حرفتون اظهار نظری نمیکنم ، اما در مورد روحیتون قضاوت مکینم که کاملا مشخصه چه روحیه ای دارید (در تاپیک های قبلی هم روحیه ی شما کاملا برام مشخص شده بود)

----------


## AMIBCT

اون مورد تازه کار بودن رو با باز کننده‌ی تاپیک بودم
و در پاسخ به پرسشی که خواسته بودن : «سورس تبدیل شده به vb یا طریقه تبدیلشو میگفتن»

در مورد تصویر کاملا تفاوت‌ها مشخص است
در همون تصویر اول هم لبه‌های پنجره‌ها کاملا تفاوت رو نشون می‌دن
خودتون هم می‌تونید هر فایل png دیگه‌ای رو جایگزین کنید و تفاوت رو مقایسه کنید

در مورد روحیه‌ی من شما اشتباه می‌کنید
علت برخوردهای به ظاهر خشن من، عدم وجود نظم و فرهنگ در این سایت هست

جواب یک نفر رو می‌دی بعد بازکننده‌ی موضوع اصلا بر نمی‌گرده تاپیک رو باز کنه
یا اگه بر می‌گرده طوری رفتار می‌کنه که انگار اون جواب داده و من سوال پرسیدم
یا یه عده برنامه‌نویس مبتدی که آشنایی‌شون با برنامه‌نویسی از ابتدای ترم قبل دانشگاه بوده جواب‌های خنده‌دار می‌نویسن
( منظورم اصلا با این تاپیک نیست )

اگه اینجا مدیران فعالیت درست داشته باشن، جلوی این رفتارها باید گرفته بشه

شاید بهتر باشه اصلا اینجا آدم فعالیتی نداشته باشه

----------


## returnx

> در مورد روحیه‌ی من شما اشتباه می‌کنید
> علت برخوردهای به ظاهر خشن من، عدم وجود نظم و فرهنگ در این سایت هست
> 
> جواب یک نفر رو می‌دی بعد بازکننده‌ی موضوع اصلا بر نمی‌گرده تاپیک رو باز کنه
> یا اگه بر می‌گرده طوری رفتار می‌کنه که انگار اون جواب داده و من سوال پرسیدم
> یا یه عده برنامه‌نویس مبتدی که آشنایی‌شون با برنامه‌نویسی از ابتدای ترم قبل دانشگاه بوده جواب‌های خنده‌دار می‌نویسن
> ( منظورم اصلا با این تاپیک نیست )


دلیل اینکه اینجا بی نظم هست اینکه همه می خوان بجوابشون برسن بدون اینکه حاضر باشین کمی با دیگران همکاری داشته باشن...
در مورد روحیتون هم باید بگم من عذر میخوام ولی من اونچیزی رو گفتم که دیدم مخصوصا تو یک تاپیک دیگه که به نطر من درست نبود به اون شکل پست بدید...

----------


## mohmir2

> جواب یک نفر رو می‌دی بعد بازکننده‌ی موضوع اصلا بر نمی‌گرده تاپیک رو باز کنه
> یا اگه بر می‌گرده طوری رفتار می‌کنه که انگار اون جواب داده و من سوال پرسیدم


اگه منظورتون با منه که تاپیک رو باز نکردم باید بگم که شاید تا حالا بیشتر از همه سر زدم و منتظر جواب بودم
ولی با این حال از همگی به خاطر پاسخ هاشون تشکر می کنم

----------


## AMIBCT

دوست گرامی
من در ادامه نوشتم که منظورم اصلا با این تاپیک نیست

اگه این بحث اینجا باز شد علتش مطلبی بود که دوستمون نوشتن
و اینجا جاش نبود

وضعیت این تاپیک خیلی با جو کلی تفاوت داره

----------


## setroyd

> دوست گرامی
> من در ادامه نوشتم که منظورم اصلا با این تاپیک نیست
> 
> اگه این بحث اینجا باز شد علتش مطلبی بود که دوستمون نوشتن
> و اینجا جاش نبود
> 
> وضعیت این تاپیک خیلی با جو کلی تفاوت داره



دوست عزیز کسی که این تاپیک رو ایجاد کرد از شما کمک خواست و شما در جواب برنامه ی خودتونو گذاشتید و گفتید که  delphi و vb6 منقرض شده درسته ؟ شما چیزی از system programing میدونی ! شک دارم 

ببین اولا که شما وارد انجمن vb6 شدی و به کاربری که از شما قصد کمک داره میگید که vb منقرض شدهو این حرفا ! این اولین توهین شماست درسته این یعنی توهین به این بخش دوما اگه شما فک میکنی free basic سر تره 
ok یه برنامه بگو شرو کنیم به نوشتن من با vb شما با free ببینیم واسه کی بهتر از اب در میاد در ضمن اینم بهت بگم که delphi میشه گفت زبانی هست که تو system programing میتونه بعد از c حرف h اول رو بزنه پس اول کمی 
اطلاعات داشته باشید بدش نظر شخصیتونو بگید .
در ضمن اگر منظورتون از مبتدی ms2222 نبود و ما ترم اول دانشگاهیا بود باید خدمت شما ارض کنم من دانشگاه نرفتم و الان چند ساله برنامه نویسم بهرحال اگه دوست داشتی یه برنامه بگو که باهم بنویسیم و قدرت 2 زبان رو تست کنیم 
یا یکی از دوستان بگن همین اقای ms2222 که اینجوری بهتره هم ببینیم کی زود تر مینویسه که سادگی محیط و کد نویسی رو نشون بدیم هم قدرت استفاده از قابلیتهای ویندوز و ....... بهرحال منتظر جواب شما هستم 
دوست عزیز چون دوست دارم منه تازه وارد فرق این زبان رو با زبان شما احساس کنم مرسی  .

----------


## AMIBCT

دوست عزیز دقیقا منظور من از نوشتن اون پست اعتراضی، حضور افرادی مثل شما بود

وقت و حوصله ندارم که در مورد اشکال‌های VB صحبت کنم. به طور خلاصه:
ساده‌ترین مشکل عمده‌ای که داره عدم پشتیبانی از یونیکد هست. از عدم پشتیبانی در سیستم‌عامل‌های جدید، عدم پشتیبانی کامل از برنامه‌نویسی شیء گرا، عدم امکان ایجاد برنامه‌های ۶۴ بیتی، و ...

یه برنامه‌نویس حرفه‌ای هیچ‌وقت خودش رو به یه زبان و یه محیط محدود نمی‌کنه
هر زبان و هر محیط کاربردهای خودش رو می‌تونه داشته باشه
ولی مواردی مثل VB الان براش جایگزین‌های پیشرفته‌تر اومده
همون‌طور که FoxPro داس دیگه قابل استفاده نیست، VB هم منقرض شده. این شما هستید که باید به‌روز بشید. اصرار بر دانسته‌های فسیل‌شده دردی رو دوا نمی‌کنه

قصد خودنمایی ندارم. فقط این رو بدونید که با زبان‌هایی برنامه نوشتم که شاید اسمشون رو هم تا حالا نشنیده باشید
هر هفته علاوه بر کار حداقل ۱۰ ساعت مطالعه دارم تا از دنیا عقب نمونم

در مورد برنامه‌نویسی سیستمی متوجه نمی‌شم که هدفتون چیه.
ولی هر موقع تونستید بدون استفاده از IDE با زبان اسمبلی یا C یه برنامه‌ی قابل استفاده بنویسید، ادعای برنامه‌نویسی سیستمی کنید( چندین مورد برنامه نوشتم. اگه مایل بودید نشونتون می‌دم )

----------


## setroyd

اگه متالعه داشتیو برنامه نویس بودیو مثل ما از دنیا عقب نبودی الان داشتی برنامتو مینوشتیو تو این تاپیکا نمیومدی شما بیل گیدس من عزر میخوام

----------


## kuh_nur

دوستان عزیز بحث بی مورد فایده ای نداره همه ما از نقات ضعف و قدرت vb اطلاع داریم اما اینکه بعضی از دوستان سعی دارن دوئل کنن و بعضی دیگه می خوان دونسته هاشونو به رخ سایرین بکشن چیز چندان جالبی نیست تو این سایت افرادی هستن که خیلی از برنامه نویسی چیزی نمی دونن (مثل من)  اما در عوض افرادی هم هستن که چندین زبان رو در سطح حرفه ای استفاده می کنن هدف این سایت کمک به همدیگه در جهت رفع مشکلات برنامه نویسیه نه بحث و جدل بی مورد

----------


## returnx

خوب متاسفانه مدیران بخش نیستند که تاپیک رو قفل کنند و به این کل کل ها خاتمه بدند اما بهتره این بحث و جدل ها همینجا خاتمه پیدا کنه...
با تشکر از همه...

----------


## AMIBCT

> اگه *متالعه*(مطالعه) *داشتیو*(داشتی و) برنامه نویس *بودیو*(بودی و) مثل ما از دنیا عقب نبودی الان داشتی برنامتو *مینوشتیو*(می‌نوشتی و) تو این تاپیکا نمیومدی شما بیل *گیدس*(گیتس) من *عزر*(عذر) میخوام


امیدوارم سواد برنامه‌نویسی‌تون در حد سواد فارسی‌تون نباشه

من واقعا عذر می‌خوام
مدیران نیستن مجبورم اینجوری جورشون رو بکشم

----------

